# Different types of table tops



## burning (Apr 14, 2017)

My smoker is so low to the ground, 26 3/4" tall, that it will need to go on a table. So I've been on the hunt for the perfect table.

I found one table that seems pretty good for my needs and the top is this:

UV-Protected High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE)

Is this plastic top safe to use?

or

Do I need to stick to stainless, wood or something else?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 14, 2017)

What kind of smoker? Does it get hot on the bottom? Do you have insulated electric one.... Maybe... But generally speaking a plastic table  would not be a good choice for a BBQ to be on, and particularly one that burns charcoal or wood, etc. One ember falls on that HPDE will melt and possibly ignite it and is a real fire hazard! But that doesn't mean you couldn't put some sort of cover or layer of something, and give yourself some margin of safety.

My Big Chief caught my porch on fire from dropping embers one time... I got lucky when I caught it when I did. It could have burnt the whole house down.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 14, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> What kind of smoker? Does it get hot on the bottom? Do you have insulated electric one.... Maybe... But generally speaking a plastic table  would not be a good choice for a BBQ to be on, and particularly one that burns charcoal or wood, etc. One ember falls on that HPDE will melt and possibly ignite it and is a real fire hazard! But that doesn't mean you couldn't put some sort of cover or layer of something, and give yourself some margin of safety.
> 
> My Big Chief caught my porch on fire from dropping embers one time... I got lucky when I caught it when I did. It could have burnt the whole house down.


Agreed 1000%, BEV:  get a grill mat, thin sheet of stainless, anything other than something that can melt and/or ignite.  Others in different threads have also commented that they leave their smokers snugged up tightly against their homes while in use--I can't imagine any worse advice to publicize, especially to those folks new to this hobby and are getting this kind of irresponsible misinformation here.


----------



## burning (Apr 14, 2017)

I have a *SmokinTex Pro Series Residential BBQ Electric Smoker Model 1400.*

I know better than to "snug it up to the house".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But as far as asking my question, I really wasn't sure about the table tops.

My hunt for the perfect table goes on.


----------



## burning (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes sir, I found the perfect table!

It's made of STEEL.

It has doors.

It has shelves.

It has wheels.

It measures 24"L x 24"W x 24"H.

Best of all... found it at a yard sale for a whopping $12ºº!













20170415_133758_opt.jpg



__ burning
__ Apr 15, 2017


















20170415_133814_opt.jpg



__ burning
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2017)

burning said:


> Yes sir, I found the perfect table!
> It's made of STEEL.
> It has doors.
> It has shelves.
> ...



That is an absolute win, right there!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 15, 2017)

burning said:


> Yes sir, I found the perfect table!
> 
> It's made of STEEL.
> 
> ...


Hold your cards, everyone, we may have a winner...yep, jackpot.  We have a winner!!!


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

SCORE!!!...I found a two drawer file cabinet for $5.00 last summer my mini WSM now sits on.  Drawers are the perfect size to hold tools, chips and charcoal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

I like to build things. This is a table I built for my mini-WSM's. It's a 24"sq conc. paver. Frame is wood that I salvaged from a pallet .

The conc. Pavers can bet set on anything and are inexpensive. 













IMG_5683.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_5684.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice...


----------

